# Compilo binutils-2.16.1, e poi non compilo più niente!bello?

## kattivo

Ho scoperto che dopo l'aggiornamento del noto pacchetto, il mio  sitema non riesce più a compilare niente! mi da i seguenti errori durante la compilazione:

```

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking m4-1.4.4.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking m4-1.4.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/m4-1.4.4/work

 * Applying m4-1.4.3-pointer.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/m4-1.4.4/work/m4-1.4.4 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-nls --enable-changeword --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/m4-1.4.4/work/m4-1.4.4/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  m4-1.4.4.ebuild, line 30:   Called econf '--enable-nls' '--enable-changeword'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

se cerco ad esempio di aprire il kernel:

```

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1085: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1088: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1089: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1091: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1096: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1097: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1098: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1099: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1101: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1102: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1103: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1104: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1106: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1107: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1108: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1109: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1115: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1116: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1117: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

/tmp/ccNlf2dg.s:1118: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

make[2]: *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

livecd linux #

```

una serie di errori cosi..

Da cosa puo' dipendere? un bug del pacchetto?? come faccio a rimetterlo apposto adesso che non posso più compilare niente?

Questo è il mio make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that

#automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X mp3 nls unicode avi nvidia real amuled kde stats userlocales gtk gtk2 gd

gd-external openssl jpg png gif session ipv6 alsa -arts crypt

java gpm mmx ssl usb zlib python dvd dvdr chroot -berkdb truetype-fonts

gnutls vhosts"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="it"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORTAGE_MEMSIZE=100

```

----------

## skakz

è una faq

vedi anche qui

----------

## kattivo

Ho un problema un problema personale.. non capisco molto bene l'inglese.. :Sad:  quello c'e scritto non ho capito molto...

potresti abbreviarmi il  problema? scusami tanto per la mia ignoranza..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho un problema un problema personale.. non capisco molto bene l'inglese.. quello c'e scritto non ho capito molto...
> 
> potresti abbreviarmi il  problema? scusami tanto per la mia ignoranza.. 

 

Ma davvero non capsci l'ingelse a questo punto.

Ti consiglio di eliminare le man in italiano per costringere te stesso a fare uno sforzo.

Credo che questo sia il testo che ti interessa:

```

You may also be experiencing toolchain problems. Make sure that when you run gcc-config -l or binutils-config -l they point to valid profiles, and set them appropriately if necessary (for instance, type gcc-config 1 to select the first gcc version in the list). 

 
```

In pratica usa gcc-config o binutils-config per sistemare il tuo environment 

(... posso dire environment   :Cool:  ?)

p.s.: l'etc-update l'avevi fatto?

----------

## kattivo

Avevo capito quel pezzo li... pero' ho provato a selezionare vari profili (tutti .. ), senza risultato positivo!

----------

## cloc3

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Avevo capito quel pezzo li... pero' ho provato a selezionare vari profili (tutti .. ), senza risultato positivo!

 

allora controlla i percorsi di gcc e binutils definiti in /etc/env - se corrispondono a quelli reali.

Dopo, cerca eventuali bachi in bugzilla.

Di più, solo chi ha montato il sistema è in grado di vedere, quando accade questo tipo di stranezze.

Alla peggio, ricarica il vecchio binutils con un `emerge -K`.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho un problema un problema personale.. non capisco molto bene l'inglese.. quello c'e scritto non ho capito molto...
> 
> potresti abbreviarmi il  problema? scusami tanto per la mia ignoranza.. 

 

bhè se hai un problema con l'inglese puoi anche utilizzare google per avere un approssimazione della traduzione del testo cosi' pian piano capirai l'inglese e inizierai a fare da solo il debug di quello che non va.. quando qualche parola non la conosco vado quasi sempre li !

1)www.google.it

2) a destra del campo di ricerca selezionare la voce " strumenti per le lingue"

3)nel campo " traduci " metti il testo in inglese 

4)clicca il tasto traduci

----------

## kattivo

Se è da tradurrre un pezzo piccolo ci riesco anche da solo... e cm con google, molte volte si comprende molto peggio!   :Exclamation: 

Comunque stai andando andando OT, non era in mio interesse sapere dove potevo imparare l'inglese, ma grazie lo stesso..! 

Cloc3 , io non ho fatto altro di installare gentoo e al riavvio ho dato un brutto "emerge -e system", per aggiornarmi i pacchetti base per le mie cflag. E mi son trovato cosi.. che non posso più compilare..!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makoomba

hai anche cambiato CHOST ?

----------

## kattivo

Da quello originale dato dallo stage, si!

Ho messo questo 

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

----------

## makoomba

posta 

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## kattivo

```

localhost ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4*

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

```

PS: Ho usato lo stage 2006 se puo' essere d'aiuto!

----------

## cloc3

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Da quello originale dato dallo stage, si!
> 
> 

 

A questo punto trovo che tu ci stia facendo fare un po' di confusione:

hai cominciato dicendo:

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho scoperto che dopo l'aggiornamento del noto pacchetto,
> 
> 

 

di qui dedurrei che l'installazione andava e improvvisamente ha smesso di funzionare.

ultimamente saremmo passati ad un problema di installazione da scratch.

Ora. Hai usato le tecniche degli howto ufficiali o no?

Se si, premetto che non ho mai usato le installazioni grafiche, perché la mia gentoo non vuole saperne di tirare le cuoia da un bel po' a questa parte. Tuttavia, non dovrebbe esserci ragione di cambiare il CHOST di default.

Se hai usato un cd per x86_64, dovresti ritrovarti preimpostato un CHOST per x86_64

 :Question: 

----------

## kattivo

Mi spiego meglio! 

Ho usato il cd live 2005.1 X86 

Ho seguito la guida ufficiale di www.gentoo.org (che ormai la conosco meglio delle miei mani).

I miei processori sono Xeon 64bit DP 2.8 2MB, Regolarmente si dovrebbe usare uno stage ia64, non l'ho usato per il motivo che quando tentavo di fare il chroot, mi dava un errore tipo "cannot exec /bin/bash" (potrei confondermi, vado a memoria per il nome..), Quindi ho preso lo stage 2006 X86, E ho usato quello, poi ho modificato il make.conf a mio piacimento, cioè come postato sopra. Ho completato l'instalalzione, ho riavviato. Tutto apposto, ho compilato alcuni paccheti, poi ho deciso di fare questo "emerge system -e"... e da quando ha compilato binutils.. mi da questi problemi..

----------

## makoomba

ia64 è un'altra cosa e il cambio di CHOST spesso non è banale.

dai sintomi, pare tu abbia sputt...ato il toolchain.

prova a bootstrappare manualmente (/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh)

----------

## kattivo

ma a questo punto, se eseguo l'installazione con cdlive ia64, e stage ia64, risolvo il problema? o mi troverei sempre qui? perchè se basta rifare l'installazione... la faccio.. cosi mi faccio una installazione pulita..

----------

## makoomba

kattivo, ma leggi le risposte prima di postare ?

ia64 = itanium != xeon

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> ma a questo punto, se eseguo l'installazione con cdlive ia64, e stage ia64, risolvo il problema? o mi troverei sempre qui? perchè se basta rifare l'installazione... la faccio.. cosi mi faccio una installazione pulita..

 

Onestamente non ricordo se c'é un CD live IA64, tuttavia, come ti ha fatto notare makoomba IA64 tu non hai un Itanium.

Se invece stavi parlando del CD x86_64 (ovvero EM64T) direi che partire dal corretto CD sarebbe la cosa più normale da fare.

----------

## kattivo

Opss, scusa, ho fatto confusione! ma quindi, cosa dovrei usare per il mio Xeon 64? EM64T?

EDIT, ritiro la domanda. Grazie per il consiglio.

Ne pongo un'altra. Saro' deficente io lo so.. ma non riesco a trovare un link per il cd live em64, viene chiamato in un'altro modo ? http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/

non lo trovo nelle releases.. !

EDIT

Scusate ma ora sto veramente andando in tilt. cercando su google, ho trovato solo X86_64 (amd64).. 

cioè ? che cd dovrei utilizzare? amd64   :Confused:  ?   :Shocked: 

non mi capisco piu   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Scusate ma ora sto veramente andando in tilt. cercando su google, ho trovato solo X86_64 (amd64).. 
> 
> cioè ? che cd dovrei utilizzare? amd64   ?  
> 
> non mi capisco piu  

 

Una breve ricerca nel forum con la keyword "em64t" ti avrebbe portato abbastanza agevolmente a questo post che mi sembra abbastanza chiaro.

----------

## kattivo

"...il nome utilizzato è forviante nel senso che ingloba sia le architetture a 64bit amd che intel."

Ecco questo era il mio dubbio ora mi è più chiaro.. in poche parole usando un live cd amd64, e modificando il make.conf appena effettuato lo stage.. risolvo il problema...! 

Sto gia scaricando il live cd, appena finisco dopo vi faccio sapere se è andato tutto a buon fine..! 

Avevo anche appena trovato questo :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_INTEL_XEON_WITH_EM64T_Optimizations

----------

